# Certificate of Good Conduct



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi

I have been trying to find out the cost and what are my options to send payment from England to Direccao Geral da Administracao da Justicia in Lisbon for a Certificate of Good Conduct. The only info I have found are their bank details, but not the cost. I have been trying the Portuguese Consulate, but it is constantly engaged.
Can anyone help?

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is link for information http://www.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTAL/entidades/MJ/DGAJ/pt/SER_certificado+de+registo+criminal.htm

The address in Lisbon
Directorate of Criminal Identification (DSIC) - Identification Services Criminal:
Avenue D. John II n. 1:08:01 º E, Level 0 - Park of Nations, Lisbon;

The cost in Portugal is 3.50€, no cost information from abroad or a foreign national just it takes longer, you need to contact Portuguese Consulate or ask someone to make enquires at a Citizen Shop here

What your asking for, about is Certificado de Registo Criminal


----------



## Cottage100 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for your quick reply. 

Yes it is the Certificado de Registo Criminal. The people I knew back then returned to England and their own countries like me, so it is difficult to get help over there.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry but then its Consulate or trying to get a contact for Lisbon address to get an answer but unless you can send a euro cheque doubt you'll get anywhere as application can only be made in person or by a agent or a representative with POA see info on link, could be cheaper depending where you are in UK getting a cheap flight to Lisbon or a major City like Porto where the Citizen shop can handle application, just make certain no holidays and opening times and you have reguired information and dates you were in Portugal 
Stansted to Porto return you can do in a day with plenty of time for Citizen shop, lunch and a bit of sightseeing, cheap fares it's picking right day/s


----------

